# Death Korps for Sale



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Due to needing some cash i am clearing out my death korps army! (I am mostly playing my demons right now and don't have time to paint two armies anyhow..)

Death Korps of Kriegs $700 (Will do cash\model trade for FW demons or something interesting) 
-------------------------- 
1 DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG COMMAND HQ SQUAD (5 Models,Well Painted) 
2 DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG COMMAND SQUAD (10 Models,Primed Black) 
2 DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG INFANTRY SQUAD ADVANCING (20 Models,Primed Black) 
2 DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG INFANTRY SQUAD FIRING (20 Models,Primed Black) 
7 DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG LASCANNON TEAMS (Painted Grey) 
1 DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG MARS ALPHA PATTERN LEMAN RUSS EXTERMINATOR (Painted Grey) 
1 AVENGER STRIKE FIGHTER (Primed Black) 
1 DEATH KORPS OF KRIEG COMMISSAR SET (Minus the tank commander) (Well Painted) 
1 FW Vendetta Conversion kit 
2 Titan Tech Priest's


----------

